# best/cheapest online spot for SYRINGES



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

Can anyone point me towards the cheapest, hopefully domestic site to get pins for cheap. I need lots of slin pins and 23 and 25 gauge pins.

I'm going to be starting my HGH soon so i need a lot of slin pins, what gauge to u guys usually use for HGH 29 half inch? This is my first experience with HGH.

I need like a 100 box of slin pins.

The pharmacies in my area are fucking gay. They hardly carry any pins except for slin pins. The only place that carries 23, 25 gauge pins in my area is walmart and the pharmacist their is a bitch and refuses to sell them to me sometimes, which i guess isn't against the law, but it isn't against the law for me to by them whch pisses me off. She just likes to be a bitch.


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out firstoptionmedical.com that is where I always get my pins from and the pricing is golden. Always get them shipped to me overnight while paying reg. shipping.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks beasto much appreciated

ne one else who knows a cheap site feel free to post


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> Check out firstoptionmedical.com that is where I always get my pins from and the pricing is golden. Always get them shipped to me overnight while paying reg. shipping.



40 bucks for a box of 100 slin pins isn't exactly cheap...thats actually kinda expensive bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 17, 2012)

amazon. got easytouch 29g slins for 10 bucks per 100. got 100 25g bd pins from bi-mart for 13 bucks or so.

I got 5cc syringes you can buy too lol


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

whats bi-mart?


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

No way bro is that their price on a box of 100 slin pins??? Taking my ass there right now to look. Damn that's pricier than a box of BD 100 25G 3MLw/luer lock. They must have raised their price on the slin pins. I remember them being 20 something and purchased 4 boxes. Maybe it was a sale though.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 17, 2012)

Gpnz? ??? Maybe????


----------



## amore169 (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought mines at Sam's, I think I paid like 10 bucks for the box with 100.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

I use getpinz.com awesome prices and really fast


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 17, 2012)

www.gpzservices.com


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 17, 2012)

Bi mart is a "member owned" store with a pharmacy. Maybe they are just in the NW.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> No way bro is that their price on a box of 100 slin pins??? Taking my ass there right now to look. Damn that's pricier than a box of BD 100 25G 3MLw/luer lock. They must have raised their price on the slin pins. I remember them being 20 something and purchased 4 boxes. Maybe it was a sale though.



did u check....am i wrong, looking in the wrong place, cuz from what i saw and i looked around a lot their prices where fucking insane.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I use getpinz.com awesome prices and really fast



you have used these guys before Bullseye? and i thought u made vet....why doesn't it show?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2012)

there was a thread about this a while ago.... forgot the place but they were 35% less than the next cheapest.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

and can some one inform me what is best for HGH injections? 29 gauge 1/2 inch?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 17, 2012)

I second that. I get discounts though. Bought somewhere around 3grand of shit from them when I started brewing my own and im vip customer. Pretty bad you gotta spend over 3 grand to be in the good graces of a ****ing company


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 18, 2012)

amazon.com    I used gpz for years. 100 pinz for $30 shipped. amazon has 'em beat.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 18, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> amazon.com    I used gpz for years. 100 pinz for $30 shipped. amazon has 'em beat.



Yep Amazon can't be beat


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 18, 2012)

im looking around amazon now, it's so hard to find exactly what i want....ill eventually find it ....was about to use gpz....but maybe i'll go with amazon a pic up some BA water while i'm there, the BA water on amazon is a little on the expensive side


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 27, 2012)

I just bought 100 1ml tuberculin syringes, 100 25g 1" needles (BD) and 100 18G 1" (BD) from allegro medical for like $45 shipped I think. Shipped pretty quick, too. The 3ml are cheaper, but I am just on a small TRT dose, so I like the small syringes.


----------



## HH (Jul 27, 2012)

got a box of 100 23g at kroger for like 16 bucks


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 27, 2012)

Www.eastcoastmedicalsupply.com and directlinemedical


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

i get mine from www.getpinz.com


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I use getpinz.com awesome prices and really fast




Bingo ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2012)

I took a look at gpz and their selection sucked. Didn't have 20g 1" 

So I went right back to allegro medical. Delivered next day too.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I took a look at gpz and their selection sucked. Didn't have 20g 1"
> 
> So I went right back to allegro medical. Delivered next day too.



The ONLY thing I buy that I cant get at gpz is 1cc luer lock syringes..... and I get those here:

http://www.berktree.com/exel-international-syringe-only-luer-lock-1cc-model-26050-box-of-100.html

POB can you use a 22g? 100 needles at GPZ are only 10.50 bro.... of course if you can't use it it doesn't matter...

By the way guys, these 1cc syringes are great because you can pull with one needle and then swap over to the 30g 1/2" or whatever you pin your GH with. 

I occasionally search Amazon too to make sure that I am not missing something new out there.


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 2, 2012)

That is a good deal on the Luer Locks. I swap needles with the slip tips though, too. Not quite as "safe", but I'm not worried about an accidental stick with my own needle


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 2, 2012)

If anyone is looking for syringes get at me lol, I got 375 taper lock BD syringes, new wrapped in boxes. (not the screw on luer lock)


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 2, 2012)

nothing touches this

http://www.otcwholesale.com/easytouch-03601.html


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.otcwholesale.com/easytou...&green=2ddefa00-2907-38ffac-76b1-db7327727328

OR THIS.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 2, 2012)

google get pinz!! gpz all day everyday!


----------

